# Need help please



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello Expats: My husband are planning to move to Mexico but right now we have a very very good friend whom is a Mexican living there in Mexico whom we are going to purchase the Mexican Health Insurance for this year. I found an article about the necessary documents that Expats need to buy the insurance, but I cannot find anything about what Mexican citizens need to purchase it. If anyone out there has Mexican friends who know about this or if you know yourself, I would be so very grateful for this information. Thanks so much


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assume that you refer to IMSS. Your friend should go to the nearest IMSS clinic office for the application. They'll give him the requirements. If employed, it is the employer's responsibility to provide the IMSS coverage.


----------

